# Wich one do u wanna visit most ?



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

my vote is going to Greece


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

I'd like to visit most of these, however right now I plan on going to Spain again in a somewhat near futur if possible


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

toss up between syria and egypt.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Turkey for me, with Syria, Egypt and Israel close behind.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, I need to visit Istanbul!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Greece by far for me!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I was several times in Greece, uncountable times in Spain, France and Italy and Portugal I also saw already. For I was in Algeria Tunesia and Morrocco are quite similar. So I had to choose between Turkey, Lebanon and Egypt - VERY hard. I guess Egypt. Jordan would have been also one


----------



## Dreamlıneя (Jun 4, 2006)

Turkey and Greece


----------



## 43:37 (Mar 20, 2007)

^^
Syria....but, if you go to Greece........:happy:


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

hey pls dont vote country where u live ... 
i live in Turkey so i dont vote Turkey ... vote which one do u wanna visit most expect ur country pls ...
and everyone join the poll pls

and intro ISTANBUL >>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=13716510#post13716510


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Italy, I've never been there. 

But if I go to Italy, I'll probably be in a trip around Europe! 

France, Spain, Portugal, UK, Germany, Denmark, etc will all be on my list of plcaes to go!


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

gladisimo said:


> Italy, I've never been there.
> 
> But if I go to Italy, I'll probably be in a trip around Europe!
> 
> France, Spain, Portugal, UK, Germany, Denmark, etc will all be on my list of plcaes to go!


Hey nice trip plan but pls no forget ISTANBUL/TURKEY mate 

ISTANBUL>>>http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=13716510#post13716510


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

I've never been to Lebanon, Syria, Greece, Cyprus, and Israel. Out of those my ranking is:
1) Israel
2) Greece
3) Syria
4) Lebanon
5) Cyprus


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Greece. Lebanon second (but wouldn't go there at the moment)!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Been to: Portugal, Spain, France, Italy, Greece, Turkey, Egypt

Haven't been to: Cyprus, Syria, Lebanon, Israel, Tunisia

A trip to Syria (preferably combined with Jordan) would be my number one pick.

Damascus, Petra, Aleppo, Palmyra, Amman, Crusader Castles, Aqaba...that sounds like a great trip.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Been to: Portugal, Spain, France, Italy, Greece, *Turkey*, Egypt
> 
> Haven't been to: Cyprus, Syria, Lebanon, Israel, Tunisia
> 
> ...


whcih city or cities have u been in Turkey ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

uA_TAGA said:


> whcih city or cities have u been in Turkey ?


Istanbul 2x, Izmir, Cappadocia, Pamukkale, Kayseri, Nevsehir, Marmaris, Bodrum, Datca, Denizli


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

Tunisia.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Istanbul 2x, Izmir, Cappadocia, Pamukkale, Kayseri, Nevsehir, Marmaris, Bodrum, Datca, Denizli


wooww...

did u enjoy ? how did u find there ?


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Egypt,never been there and i whant to see the pyramides :lol:


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

My vote went to Portugal , because I have been to Greece many times.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

France, Paris


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Turkey is such a beautiful country! The Middle East as a whole is really beautiful, shame about the current situation in the Mesopotamian area...


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Either Turkey or Egypt...

But I wouldn't mind visiting any of the countries on the list, really.


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

İtaly


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Why Egypt and Tunesia are doing so badly? They are some of the main tourist destinations here  And Egypt has really a lot to offer I think, not only Pyramids and diving :lol:


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

the Nigel Effect said:


> Turkey is such a beautiful country! The Middle East as a whole is really beautiful, shame about the current situation in the Mesopotamian area...


nice to hear it  thnks mate


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

And where's Bulgaria??:nuts:


----------



## Spartan_X (Jun 23, 2006)

Egypt for sure is the 1st on my list, because i am fascinated by the mysterious and ancient culture of the Egyptians... And also my mother was born there ( although she was Greek, she was born in Port Said ) so i feel a kind of attraction to that place.

After Egypt, i would like very much to visit Italy and Turkey.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Out of that list : Greece, then Italy


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

JloKyM said:


> And where's Bulgaria??:nuts:


no mate cause we can say this poll abt meditarain countries


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Since I have already been to Turkey...

I would like to visit Syria the most. They country is simply amazing. The ancient capital of Damascus with its grand bazaars and the Ummayad Mosque. 

Aleppo [Halab] is another majestically amazing place. Just the name alone sounds amazing!


I have been near the Syrian border and have visited the nearby town in Turkey near the Syrian border [Gaziantep] and kind of got the Syrian Arab feel...

It is amazing! Truly amazing!

The culture is mind bogglingly amazing!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

After Syria:

-Israel
-Egypt
-Greece
-Lebanon
-Tunisia
-Portugal


[The rest I have been to]


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

In order:

Egypt
Turkey
Italy


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

France is my number 1, followed by Spain, Italy, Egypt, Greece, Portugal and then nothing more.


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

If those are the once to pick from, I would have to say Egypt.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

France. :cheers:


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

uA_TAGA said:


> no mate cause we can say this poll abt meditarain countries


Then where's Croatia - the most beautiful country of them all ?


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Astralis said:


> Then where's Croatia - the most beautiful country of them all ?


yep .. i have forgetten > CROATİA


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

uA_TAGA said:


> no mate cause we can say this poll abt meditarain countries


Well, one might say that Bulgaria is as mediterranean as Portugal is. 

Anyway, there's a very nice mediterranean country which isn't in the list : Croatia. It became a very large summer destination in the recent years. 


_EDIT: Gah, I should have read the last posts ! Sorry for being repetitive._


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Metropolitan said:


> Well, one might say that Bulgaria is as mediterranean as Portugal is.
> 
> Anyway, there's a very nice mediterranean country which isn't in the list : Croatia. It became a very large summer destination in the recent years.
> 
> ...


hmm..crotia and bulgaria ... never mind


----------



## MJBU (Feb 15, 2007)

*france, paris olalalalalalalalaaaaaaaaaaa :lol: merci :lol: *


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Tunisia. i've cousins there


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

well ive already been to italy but i really want to go back, so i guess its italy.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Tunisia and Lebanon


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

hey...Turkey ???


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

Spain! Great country, great cities, the most exciting restaurant scene of the world,....


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

really tough choices

but right now I would choose PORTUGAL!

portuguese guys are hot


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

on the poll: TURKEY


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Egypt


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Cyprus.

I have been four times already, including May of this year.

It has everything, the culture and history in places like Paphos, Nicosia and Farmagusta. The beaches in Paphos, Protaros and Ayia Napa. The city feel around Larnaca and best off all....the fantastic clubbing in Ayia Napa.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

I think Tunisia, Lebanon and Israel, any sequence. All the rest countries I have already been to.


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Spain!


----------

